# Is my mare pregnant or is it just hay belly?



## NdAppy

Honest opinion? Call a vet. No one online can tell you if a mare is pregnant from pictures unless there are feet on their way out...

or you can use this - Online Equine Pregnancy Test - Is my horse pregnant?


----------



## CLaPorte432

I'm going to venture a guess and say that she is bred and you absolutely need to contact your vet about coming out to look her over. No just for a definite answer, but because there are important shots that need to be given 30 days prior to foaling. They should be given before a mares starts to bag up, but I'd say that if she's bred, she's already bagging. Which is why it's important to get your vet out to take a look at her asap. 

She still looks fairly thin. Dietary needs for a pregnant mare so far along as also different then regular feeding. Your vet can recommend what this particular mare will need to sustain herself, and a foal if she is indeed pregnant.


----------



## Mousie96

NdAppy said:


> Honest opinion? Call a vet. No one online can tell you if a mare is pregnant from pictures unless there are feet on their way out...
> 
> or you can use this - Online Equine Pregnancy Test - Is my horse pregnant?


Sorry, forgot to put this. My vet and any others that I can atleast stand (most vets around here are very mean to everyone and their animals.) Can't come for atleast another 3-4 weeks. I am just wondering other peoples opinions. Thats it.


----------



## Mousie96

CLaPorte432 said:


> I'm going to venture a guess and say that she is bred and you absolutely need to contact your vet about coming out to look her over. No just for a definite answer, but because there are important shots that need to be given 30 days prior to foaling. They should be given before a mares starts to bag up, but I'd say that if she's bred, she's already bagging. Which is why it's important to get your vet out to take a look at her asap.
> 
> She still looks fairly thin. Dietary needs for a pregnant mare so far along as also different then regular feeding. Your vet can recommend what this particular mare will need to sustain herself, and a foal if she is indeed pregnant.


I know that she is still thin....She has gained about 500 lbs since I got her, I grain her every day..Her teets have been getting bigger in the last week or so...I have tried everything I can to get a vet out but they are so full that they have no possible way to get out here.


----------



## cmarie

It's possible she is but she should be vet checked. But here is a pretty good site that shows changes in pregnant mares.
http://yellowhouseranch.com/foaling.htm


----------



## waresbear

You have to call a vet as I certainly can't tell.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432

If you can't get a vet out, I'd do as much research as possible online so you can detect the signs of labor etc. Get a foaling kit around and be prepared. Have the vet on speed dial incase something goes wrong. Knowledge is power. 

Until you know for sure that she is bred, you can only speculate. I'd go on the safe side and be ready for a baby, and many sleepless nights.

Do you know if she has ever foaled before?

Is there anyway to contact previous owners and ask if she was exposed to a stallion 10/11 months ago?


----------



## Mousie96

CLaPorte432 said:


> If you can't get a vet out, I'd do as much research as possible online so you can detect the signs of labor etc. Get a foaling kit around and be prepared. Have the vet on speed dial incase something goes wrong. Knowledge is power.
> 
> Until you know for sure that she is bred, you can only speculate. I'd go on the safe side and be ready for a baby, and many sleepless nights.
> 
> Do you know if she has ever foaled before?
> 
> Is there anyway to contact previous owners and ask if she was exposed to a stallion 10/11 months ago?


Thats what I have been doing  Thats what I was thinking too.. She was used as a brood mare from the time she was 3 to 8, then a lady bought her, kept her for 4 years, then one more lady bought her, kept her for a year, then the lady I bought her from bought her and got about 100-200 lbs on her and kept her for about 4-5 months, then I bought her. She said it might have been possible that the other lady who had her might have had a stallion. But she is not sure and she cant ask the other lady because she died.


----------



## nvr2many

If I had to guess, I would say yes, and she is really thin (maybe due to being pregnant). Can you suck it up and call a vet that maybe you do not like just for the sake of your mare???


----------



## ladytaurean515

how recent are those pics....she does look pregnant but as everyone else has said a vet is best. if not possible at least be prepared...she def. need to get some weight on her..she is very under weight and a pregnancy can be even harder for a mare that under weight and even obese ones. what feed do you have her on? what kind of gras...hay? what kind of hay? has her teeth been checked to see if they need floating?


----------



## Mousie96

nvr2many said:


> If I had to guess, I would say yes, and she is really thin (maybe due to being pregnant). Can you suck it up and call a vet that maybe you do not like just for the sake of your mare???


I have....Even they are way full...


----------



## Ripper

Mousie96 said:


> I have....Even they are way full...


Did you ask about taking her to a vet.....rather than them taking the time to come to you????


----------



## Ripper

BTW...if you are going to have a horse you NEED to have a good relationship with a vet.

Is this about money???


----------



## Mousie96

Ripper said:


> BTW...if you are going to have a horse you NEED to have a good relationship with a vet.
> 
> Is this about money???


No it is not about money. I am calling a new vet that my friend said has not been to busy latley. A couple hours before I posted is when the pics where taken.


----------



## cmarie

You can start adding 1/2 a cup of corn oil to her feed for some quick safe weight gain, if you just feed hay you can pour it on the hay.


----------



## dbarabians

I don't know what you are feeding her but I feed my mares that are in their last trimester senior feed that is 14% protien and 8 % fat. Seems to do a great job of keeping them in condition.
It might be too late for any booster shots for the mare but if she has been vaccinated you are probalby safe as the foal will get colustrum from the mare. Good luck. Shalom


----------



## ladytaurean515

db...we have fed the same..with a little mare and foal worked into it...then lead up to mostly mare/foal....


----------



## Mousie96

cmarie said:


> You can start adding 1/2 a cup of corn oil to her feed for some quick safe weight gain, if you just feed hay you can pour it on the hay.





dbarabians said:


> I don't know what you are feeding her but I feed my mares that are in their last trimester senior feed that is 14% protien and 8 % fat. Seems to do a great job of keeping them in condition.
> It might be too late for any booster shots for the mare but if she has been vaccinated you are probalby safe as the foal will get colustrum from the mare. Good luck. Shalom





ladytaurean515 said:


> db...we have fed the same..with a little mare and foal worked into it...then lead up to mostly mare/foal....


I am out of town right now but I will pick some Corn oil When I go to the store tomorrow. I have fed it to my old mare that died last year (she was about 35 yo when she died.) I will pick up some senior feed too. Yes she has had her shots.  Ok, anything else I should do? I will get a foaling kit ready just to be safe.


----------



## dbarabians

If she is going to foal in a pasture make sure it is free of debris. If you are using a stall make sure you have cleaned it thoroughly to prevent cross infection. Good luck. Shalom


----------



## dirtroadangel

Mousie96 said:


> I am out of town right now but I will pick some Corn oil When I go to the store tomorrow. I have fed it to my old mare that died last year (she was about 35 yo when she died.) I will pick up some senior feed too. Yes she has had her shots.  Ok, anything else I should do? I will get a foaling kit ready just to be safe.


I to would go more for them senior feed. First it has more nutrients since your don't what care she has received and if there are problems with the teeth it will be easier for them to digest. 
She looks like she has had a tough lots so far..
It's hard to believe she's that tall and is carrying that much weight.
The best of Luck
Macho`s 4ever Mama
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mousie96

She has been getting oats every day, along with extra hay. She gets does look about a 1000% better then when I first got her. The reason I got her was to get her out of the home she was in. The lady had way to many horses and not enough food. I have seen a total change in horse since I got her her. I am getting her her stuff tomorrow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Super Nova

I would be feeding at least 50% alfalfa and 50% hay......as much as she can eat.......in other words hay in front of her 24/7........and I would add oil or rice bran along with a feed designed for a mare in foal at least 3 to 5 lbs two to three times a day........I would also make sure she was up to date with her shots........it is recommended that a pregnant mare have all her boosters 4 to 6 weeks prior to foaling so she can pass on the antibodies to her foal.......which means that you should do that ASAP!

Super Nova


----------



## ladytaurean515

Super...I was always told its not good to feed a draft alfalfa.....she just needs to be on senior feed with some mare/foal and a good quality hay mix...but little alfalfa and stay away from fescue mix.....


----------



## Mousie96

Super Nova said:


> I would be feeding at least 50% alfalfa and 50% hay......as much as she can eat.......in other words hay in front of her 24/7........and I would add oil or rice bran along with a feed designed for a mare in foal at least 3 to 5 lbs two to three times a day........I would also make sure she was up to date with her shots........it is recommended that a pregnant mare have all her boosters 4 to 6 weeks prior to foaling so she can pass on the antibodies to her foal.......which means that you should do that ASAP!
> 
> Super Nova


She has hay in front of her 24/7  Ok. I am getting her her shots in like 3 days. I am getting senior feed for her tomorrow, corn oil, and I will get some mare in foal. Any other feed I should get her? Thanks, you guys have helped alot.  I am having my Grandpa call the vet because I swear he has a way with words. If anyone can get a vet out ASAP it will be him. He could make a tree think it could go play soccer! :shock:


----------



## DrumRunner

If you want to add an oil for weight, do *not* use corn oil..That is the absolute worst oil you can feed a horse, it's almost completely Omega 6 fatty acids which cause inflammation and can cause more damage than good..If you want to add an oil I would suggest rice bran oil or flax seed oil.. the rice bran is excellent, even though high in Omega 6, but it's about balancing out the Omega 3 and Omega 6 fatty acids that the horse is taking in. If she is already eating plenty of high quality roughage she's getting more Omega 3 than Omega 6. You can have her on a high quality feed, high quality roughage, and rice bran..She should pick up weight really well...As far as a nice feed..I would try the Nutrena Mare in Foal or the new Nutrena Special Care..it also wouldn't hurt to add beet pulp, it's cheap and very good stuff to use when booting weight. If you are near a Tractor Supply Company they usually carry all of what I've listed.


----------



## Mousie96

DrumRunner said:


> If you want to add an oil for weight, do *not* use corn oil..That is the absolute worst oil you can feed a horse, it's almost completely Omega 6 fatty acids which cause inflammation and can cause more damage than good..If you want to add an oil I would suggest rice bran oil or flax seed oil.. the rice bran is excellent, even though high in Omega 6, but it's about balancing out the Omega 3 and Omega 6 fatty acids that the horse is taking in. If she is already eating plenty of high quality roughage she's getting more Omega 3 than Omega 6. You can have her on a high quality feed, high quality roughage, and rice bran..She should pick up weight really well...As far as a nice feed..I would try the Nutrena Mare in Foal or the new Nutrena Special Care..it also wouldn't hurt to add beet pulp, it's cheap and very good stuff to use when booting weight. If you are near a Tractor Supply Company they usually carry all of what I've listed.


Sadly I am not near a Tractor Supply Company. But I will see what I can find for those oils, where else might carry them? I am in Minnesota right now and they have L&M's if you don't know what it is I will tell you! Its a outdoor/ farming store. I would pick it up here because I am going there tomorrow. Would a feed store have it? They are only in Minnesota (I think that they are opening one in WI). Would a health foods store carry them? I don't think WalMart would...Oh and my pasture is free of unwanted things also. Any wood that was in there I have removed.


----------



## DrumRunner

If your feed store doesn't have rice bran oil you can order it offline..If you would rather try something else you can try adding a supplement instead of an oil..Vegetable oil is okay to use, just not my favorite, but if you can't find anything better I would go with that. If you want to add a supplement I've had good results with Farnam Weight Builder and Purina Amplify. Just make sure to wean her slowly on to whatever you decide. You may want to talk to your vet and feed store to see what they would have you try.

Most feed stores can work with you and may be able to order things for you..


----------



## dbarabians

Mousie, if you feed a good quality feed I do not know tht the oil is necessary. It is used to add fat and you can probalby buy a feed high in fat anyway. It would probably help but I would not stress if I couldn't find it.
I have used plain vegetable oil with good results.
Flax seed oil I have heard works wonders on older horses.
Get her shots and get her checked in foal. Unless she has trouble foaling there is nothing else that you can do at this time.
good luck. Shalom


----------



## Mousie96

DrumRunner said:


> If your feed store doesn't have rice bran oil you can order it offline..If you would rather try something else you can try adding a supplement instead of an oil..Vegetable oil is okay to use, just not my favorite, but if you can't find anything better I would go with that. If you want to add a supplement I've had good results with Farnam Weight Builder and Purina Amplify. Just make sure to wean her slowly on to whatever you decide. You may want to talk to your vet and feed store to see what they would have you try.
> 
> Most feed stores can work with you and may be able to order things for you..


Ok, I will see what I can do about all of it. 



dbarabians said:


> Mousie, if you feed a good quality feed I do not know tht the oil is necessary. It is used to add fat and you can probalby buy a feed high in fat anyway. It would probably help but I would not stress if I couldn't find it.
> I have used plain vegetable oil with good results.
> Flax seed oil I have heard works wonders on older horses.
> Get her shots and get her checked in foal. Unless she has trouble foaling there is nothing else that you can do at this time.
> good luck. Shalom


Ok. I will get her some senior feed today, along with that she will be getting oats, and maybe some mare in foal. Plus all the hay she wants. You would think that she would be rolling fat because of the amount of hay she eats! Thanks  Like I said, Grandpa is calling the vet because he has the best way with words!


----------



## NdAppy

Keep us updated on what happens.


----------



## Mousie96

NdAppy said:


> Keep us updated on what happens.


I will! If she does have a foal ( I think that she is pregnant but thats just me.) I will post pics, and lots of stuff about the foal! I might not have to get my other mare bred! Oh and I have never seen Betsy (the possible pregnant horse) in heat.


----------



## themacpack

Why would you "have" to have the other mare bred if this mare is not pregnant?


----------



## Mousie96

themacpack said:


> Why would you "have" to have the other mare bred if this mare is not pregnant?


You misunderstand the way I said it. I wouldn't have to get her bred but I would like a foal to train. If Betsy is pregnant then I will have a foal to train, but if she is not I would LIKE to get my other mare, Mousie bred. So I can get a foal to train.


----------



## NdAppy

Why not just buy one? Cheaper and easier on your mares... And you can pick out exactly what you want. No surprises.


----------



## Mousie96

NdAppy said:


> Why not just buy one? Cheaper and easier on your mares... And you can pick out exactly what you want. No surprises.


Because I want one out of my mare  She is the coolest mare you have ever seen  I wish I could but one of her foals but the last one she had is got to be close to 6. The times I have bought foals they all had the same problem (all but 1 did) they never could load!


----------



## wyominggrandma

Umm, not loading in a trailer is not genetic, its a training issue.


----------



## Mousie96

wyominggrandma said:


> Umm, not loading in a trailer is not genetic, its a training issue.


Thats not what I am saying. I am saying that the owners where not smart enought to train their foals to go into trailers alone. Then you end up having a foal that is scared to death because he/she is getting shoved into something he has never been in before. Them the foal might rear, buck, ect. And may possibly hurt somebody. -_-


----------



## Ripper

Mousie96 said:


> Thats not what I am saying. I am saying that the owners where not smart enought to train their foals to go into trailers alone. Then you end up having a foal that is scared to death because he/she is getting shoved into something he has never been in before. Them the foal might rear, buck, ect. And may possibly hurt somebody. -_-


That is why you teach to tie first.

The foal respects the halter.


----------



## Mousie96

Ripper said:


> That is why you teach to tie first.
> 
> The foal respects the halter.


That is not the point. The owners should teach a foal that about the 7th day of its life..I end up with foals that run at the sight of a trailer. Then I go and have to train it to go in a trailer. But this is totally off of what we fist started with. And yes, if my mare turns out not being pregnant I will more then likely just go out and buy a foal. I am going to post a pic of my hay bellied horse, Mousie and a new pick of Betsy today, is there any angles that anyone one would like to see on Betsy? Or Mousie?


----------



## dbarabians

Choosing to breed or buy a horse is your decision alone Mousie.
You need not apologize nor explain yourself unless you want to.
I would however get a little more knowledge so that if you choose to breed you will be more confident.
Either way you go, Good luck. Shalom


----------



## DrumRunner

If you're going to post pictures of each horse I would take proper conformation shots. Have the horse on flat ground and take a picture of each side, the hind, and the rear. That is the best way to get good critiques and information about your horses. 

Whether she's bred or not and/or you choose to breed your other mare, the "I want to train a foal" can be a topic for another thread. Even though I am another vote for going out and buying a foal if you want a foal to train.


----------



## ThirteenAcres

NdAppy said:


> Why not just buy one? Cheaper and easier on your mares... And you can pick out exactly what you want. No surprises.


Mousie, first of all, good luck and congrats if your mare is indeed pregnant. A new foal is so much fun, even the unexpected ones! Sounds like you're a caring owner who is trying to get as much advice and preparation as possible, and that's great.

I also know exactly what you mean about breeding your mare. I am looking into breeding mine within the next 2-3 years as she will stay with me until the day she dies and so will the foal. I want one of /her/ foals because of the bond we have and the awesome traits I hope she'll pass along with the right sire. I'm planning ahead to try and get the best cross and letting myself become nice and educated on the matter and the sire before the deed is done. haha

Fingers crossed for you and your mare, and if she's indeed pregnant, can't wait to see the foal! Good luck! =)


----------



## Ali M

She looks pregnant to me also! Just do the best to get good groceries in her and keep a close eye until you can have the vet come out to verify either way.


----------



## Mousie96

DrumRunner said:


> If you're going to post pictures of each horse I would take proper conformation shots. Have the horse on flat ground and take a picture of each side, the hind, and the rear. That is the best way to get good critiques and information about your horses.


I tried my best with conformation shots...They where out eating hay and I just found a leveler spot there and took some pics, I did get one more pic of her teets, but from the back. I have side pics (both sides), butt, head, and one of them both just standing at the feeder. I will get the pics up a little later today or tomorrow morning.



ThirteenAcres said:


> Mousie, first of all, good luck and congrats if your mare is indeed pregnant. A new foal is so much fun, even the unexpected ones! Sounds like you're a caring owner who is trying to get as much advice and preparation as possible, and that's great.
> 
> I also know exactly what you mean about breeding your mare. I am looking into breeding mine within the next 2-3 years as she will stay with me until the day she dies and so will the foal. I want one of /her/ foals because of the bond we have and the awesome traits I hope she'll pass along with the right sire. I'm planning ahead to try and get the best cross and letting myself become nice and educated on the matter and the sire before the deed is done. haha
> 
> Fingers crossed for you and your mare, and if she's indeed pregnant, can't wait to see the foal! Good luck! =)


Thanks!! She can be a snot but she is the best horse I have ever owned. She just acts like that to get my attention =) Thanks!!



Ali M said:


> She looks pregnant to me also! Just do the best to get good groceries in her and keep a close eye until you can have the vet come out to verify either way.


I am giving her a scoop of oats, and a scoop of senior, plus 1/3C of veggie oil. I couldn't find any other oils  My grandpa does work wonders!! He talked to the vet and he is coming out sometime next week! He was going to come out Thursday but grandpa couldn't be there so next week! She will get her shots from the vet when he comes. He is going to float her teeth, and I will see if he can check and see if she is pregnant! He said that he will let us know a day or 2 before hand on when he is coming. I will let you know what he says!
Should I give her anything else?


----------



## Mousie96

So if my vet palpates her will it be easier for him to tell if shes in foal now? Because she could be anywhere from 10-12 months pregnant if she is..


----------



## Mousie96

Ok, here is the link for the pics of my girls, please note that if she is pregnant this is not the pasture she will be foaling in. Sorry it took me so long!! And as said before not the best for confromation shots when she does not want to sand still and it was just me out there. The first 10 pics are the new ones, the others are the old ones.
Pictures by Angels773 - Photobucket


----------



## New_image

Mousie96 said:


> So if my vet palpates her will it be easier for him to tell if shes in foal now? Because she could be anywhere from 10-12 months pregnant if she is..


Yes, at this point the vet can easily say she is in foal or she is not in foal.


----------



## Mousie96

New_image said:


> Yes, at this point the vet can easily say she is in foal or she is not in foal.


 Ok, thats what I was thinking but I was just wondering. Also I have been seeng that some days she looks like she is very pregnant and other days she looks like she just has a a very round gut (like pregnant round).


----------



## ladytaurean515

Baby is moving around and shifting..if she is close the foal will be getting into place for birthing soon....


----------



## Mousie96

ladytaurean515 said:


> Baby is moving around and shifting..if she is close the foal will be getting into place for birthing soon....


 I have not seen or felt anything kick, but she does not like me by her teets or the back side of her belly. But I do see her belly shift to one side and the to the other, so that makes me think that she is pregnant. Because a normal belly would stay centered, right?


----------



## NdAppy

Nope it doesn't. I have mares who that could fool you into thinking pregnancy, belly shifting side to side as well, when they are open.


----------



## Mousie96

NdAppy said:


> Nope it doesn't. I have mares who that could fool you into thinking pregnancy, belly shifting side to side as well, when they are open.


 Ok...Well we will see what the vet says. But I am never around her long, 15-25 mins at the most. That is how it is most days. But I don't get to see her every day, 1-3x a week oops at the most because I don't have a car and I am in a mad rush to get my school done. But look at this video and stop it at 38 seconds and compare it to my mare....


----------



## Mousie96

Well last night my mare after she was dones eating 2 scoops of grain started pacing, then she would lay down. But not roll. Then she would stand up again and then she would tense up her body and let out a 'uuugh' pain noise. And keep doing it. But I have given her that amount of feed befoe and that did not bother her at all (same amount of oil and everything!). I have looked at her teets before and then when she was holding still (about a hour later) I looked again and they where bigger. My grandpa does not think that she is pregnant but my mom does. And I do not know if think she is or not...?? Oh and the Vet is coming out wednesday.


----------



## MakeYourMark

> _Just a slightly off topic article for future reference:_


Adding fat to your horse’s diet is a great way to add calories for weight gain and essential fatty acids to improve the coat. But you’re correct that using corn oil isn’t the right way to go about it. In fact, you might be doing more harm than good!

That’s because all fats are not created equal. Corn oil contains almost all Omega 6 fatty acids—generally pro-inflammatory—and very little of the anti-inflammatory Omega 3 fatty acids that have so many health benefits. While our bodies need both types, keeping the proper balance between the two is important. For horses, experts feel that a ratio somewhere in the range of one part Omega 6 to two parts Omega 3 (a 1:2 ratio) or even a 1:4 ratio is ideal. However, our methods of modern horse keeping have shifted the balance by restricting access to Omega 3-rich fresh grass while providing feed high in Omega 6 fatty acids such as grain-based concentrates. 

To help you better understand where these two types of essential fatty acids come from and how the balance easily becomes skewed towards the pro-inflammatory Omega 6 side, here’s a chart of the Omega 6 to Omega 3 ratios in some common horse feeds:










In a perfect world, we’d all keep our horses turned out on green grass for its benefits to the body as well as the mind! But since that’s not realistic for most people, just try to feed as little grain and grain oil as possible to avoid filling your horse with pro-inflammatory Omega 6 fatty acids—instead use a multi-vitamin/mineral supplement or ration balancer to fill any nutritional gaps from your forage. Then if you want to add fat for extra calories or a shiny coat, use flax seed or fish oil and fill your horse with healthy, anti-inflammatory Omega 3 fatty acids!


----------



## Mousie96

MakeYourMark said:


> Adding fat to your horse’s diet is a great way to add calories for weight gain and essential fatty acids to improve the coat. But you’re correct that using corn oil isn’t the right way to go about it. In fact, you might be doing more harm than good!
> 
> That’s because all fats are not created equal. Corn oil contains almost all Omega 6 fatty acids—generally pro-inflammatory—and very little of the anti-inflammatory Omega 3 fatty acids that have so many health benefits. While our bodies need both types, keeping the proper balance between the two is important. For horses, experts feel that a ratio somewhere in the range of one part Omega 6 to two parts Omega 3 (a 1:2 ratio) or even a 1:4 ratio is ideal. However, our methods of modern horse keeping have shifted the balance by restricting access to Omega 3-rich fresh grass while providing feed high in Omega 6 fatty acids such as grain-based concentrates.
> 
> To help you better understand where these two types of essential fatty acids come from and how the balance easily becomes skewed towards the pro-inflammatory Omega 6 side, here’s a chart of the Omega 6 to Omega 3 ratios in some common horse feeds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a perfect world, we’d all keep our horses turned out on green grass for its benefits to the body as well as the mind! But since that’s not realistic for most people, just try to feed as little grain and grain oil as possible to avoid filling your horse with pro-inflammatory Omega 6 fatty acids—instead use a multi-vitamin/mineral supplement or ration balancer to fill any nutritional gaps from your forage. Then if you want to add fat for extra calories or a shiny coat, use flax seed or fish oil and fill your horse with healthy, anti-inflammatory Omega 3 fatty acids!


Yea, I know.. I wish I could just let my horses go out in my 3 acre pasture for a few days but my grandpa will not let them because he doesnt trust the fence, I get that but its not bad at all. So the one they are in is low on grass because they have most of it gone. And the grass has not really had a chance to grow like normal...Yes, I would rather have them eat just grass but not possible. She is getting soybean oil. But I only give her 1/3c.


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Hopefully not colic. =( 

Keep us updated!


----------



## Mousie96

ThirteenAcres said:


> Hopefully not colic. =(
> 
> Keep us updated!


I do not think that it was colic because she was still going to the bathroom (both ways). She started eating after about a hour. Oh and she would kinda bring her head to her stomach..? And she is fine now


----------



## Mousie96

She is not pregnant! I am kinda glad she isnt! But she had to get 2 teeth pulled and had to get a few teeth filed down. She is older then she looks...But I knew that. 25 or so is what the vet thinks..,.,.


----------



## JanetsPaintedRayne

I'm glad that you got a vet out there and hopefully after teeth being pulled and filed she will feel better. Best of luck to you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy

Did the vet palpate her or just look at her? Just curious.


----------



## Mousie96

NdAppy said:


> Did the vet palpate her or just look at her? Just curious.


Yes, from what my Mom had said. I was not able to be there yesterday  
My Mom had said that he went 'shoulder deep'. He had to give her 2 SHOTS just to be able to get her to keep the thing that he puts on their mouth to keep it on and so he could check her. She got it off of her face 3 times! He said he has never had a horse that could do that!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Porter Road Ranch said:


> We are now offering mare urine pregnancy tests for sale.
> $25 for the kit (everything you need) and only $5 to ship (us only)
> Link Removed by Horseforum Mod


Have you talked to a moderator about advertising your business on this forum? I believe you're not permitted to advertise, and you should talk to someone like a mod first.


----------



## farmpony84

This thread is several years old and was resurrected. Closed for member convenience.


----------

